# cutting a -moving- suspended on string card... difficulty!...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Ive been upping my game  ...

Moving on from the stationary card cut...

I decided to suspend one from a length of twine....

I hit it a few times.... but I JUST CANT CUT IT!

I can severly damage it... rip it... tear it....

But not cut it completely... ARGHH.

now... im thinking...(DANGER!) ...

with it being suspended from string.... once the ball hits the card... some of the power is lost...as the card can move in the direction the ammo is going...as its not 'rigid'... and the string can move freely...

Kind of like the way a boxer... absorbs a punch... my moving his head with the punch... it looks like he has taken a big hit... but infact he hasnt...

I was using 12mm steel... and m8 hexnuts... shot from double 1745's....plenty of oomph! ... to cut a card...

Maybe the answer... is to suspend the card in a rigid frame..that can move side to side... but not backwards and forward...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

YOU CAN SEE WHERE THE BALL SEEMS TO HAVE 'STALLED'...MAYBE WHERE THE POWER HAS BEEN ABSORBED BY THE STRING?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Attempting a swinging card cut while playing soccer. I like it! lol


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

treefork said:


> Attempting a swinging card cut while playing soccer. I like it! lol


What is soccer?  ...

Thats a rugby ball... but aye... playing 'soccer' (football) with it


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> YOU CAN SEE WHERE THE BALL SEEMS TO HAVE 'STALLED'...MAYBE WHERE THE POWER HAS BEEN ABSORBED BY THE STRING?


The c clamp is to heavy for it. The c clamp is taking all the ft lbs / energy from the ball. Lighten your load my friend


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Attempting a swinging card cut while playing soccer. I like it! lol
> ...


American guys are playing "football" with the hands, lol


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good one, it's one of my favorite shots to do.

When I do it I simply use a piece of tape and a loop of paracord to suspend the card... the trick is to get enough speed to get a clean cut.

I like to use .41 cal lead at a little over 250 fps for this, but there are many other combinations that will work as well.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

To damage it while it's moving is an excellent shot just by itself brotha! Good work, you will get it soon enough...

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Soccer is a game played in other countries were the ball is kicked into a net . Ya . lol We play football here. A mans game.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Fantastic shooting I think my eye sight is letting me down I have glasses but just can not shoot with them on strange


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good shooting!

Just in terms of the physics, it would be easier to cut if you suspended a weight from the bottom of the card. The weight would keep the card from moving with the ammo so quickly ... adds more inertia to the card. But some may regard that as fudging. The point is, you still hit the card squarely while it was moving!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

treefork said:


> Soccer is a game played in other countries were the ball is kicked into a net . Ya . lol We play football here. A mans game.


Yeah, i know 



















Please, don't take it to serious


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ironic you and the card seemed to be sharing the role of being a target 

Nice video to watch..

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very very nice shooting mate !! ;-)


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Cheers guys.. 

I cant see how the g-clamp is the problem...the heavier the load on the bottom.... the less the card will move once hit....

I will just continue to give it a go.... see how it goes. Ill try different ammo etc....

Rugby is played with the hands... football with the feet....

Its only americans which decide they want to be special... and think a game played with the hands...can be called FOOTball...

Special lot


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Cheers guys..
> 
> I cant see how the g-clamp is the problem...the heavier the load on the bottom.... the less the card will move once hit....
> 
> ...


That is true that the card will not swing as much with the heavier clamp. But my point is that your hitting the card on a small string with a heavy clamp. So the weight of the clamp is starting to swing the second the ball touches the card and is absorbing all the inertia the ball has to give. If you use just the tape and string then the ball will continue with more speed through the card. The weight of the clamp and the flex of the string is the issue I see. Now if you had 400fps it might continue through with the heavy clamp and all. It's hard to exsplain. And maybe I'm totally wrong. Just adding my 2 cents.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Excellent shot. Vids like this show non-shooters just what a catty is capable of. Gets more people interested.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Good shot! to hit the card swinging is difficult! Way to go!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shot!!! Damn...another shot to try . I need to start making a list of all these.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I think you just need more velocity. I frequently end up with cards that look like that one when shooting stationary cards that are clamped down. I believe it's caused by the card moving out of the path of the ball before it can completely cut it. Another 15 or 20 FPS and that would have been a cut I think.

Great shot, in any case.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Great Shot! The added distraction makes it that much more impressive


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> Soccer is a game played in other countries were the ball is kicked into a net . Ya . lol We play football here. A mans game.


Yeah, where you wear armour in fear of getting damaged, try rugby mate


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's the first documented suspended card cut done with a slingshot... the video is useful because you can see the card setup and stuff fairly easily... it's not blowing around to much to see like in some of the other videos I've done:






This shot was based off a shot my Grandad did for me when I was a little boy not much older than Ben in this video... I can only guess that I was just as amazed when he pulled his pistol and did it as Ben shows in this video.

Remember... impress them when they're young!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting! Worth a try ... maybe later in the winter.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

